# Hamming it up!



## secuono (Sep 30, 2012)

Some pics of my pigs, a chicken and the LGD pup. 

Because...well, we all love picture threads!

Sexlink hen, thinks she is my shadow and wanted some pig feed.
Porker climbs up for food, other pig jumped this time.  
Porker loves attention, Porkette...not so much.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome!  You're right, we do all love pictures don't we?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 1, 2012)

Everyone looks happy!


----------



## secuono (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the photos   I have to admit that I've never thought pigs all that cute...but I've changed my mind after your pig face close ups...they are cute in their own way!


----------

